

Starting up outside of traditional tech hubs - thomaspun
https://medium.com/@thomaspun/1310db46c7a3

======
larrysalibra
Great points! Another great benefit of being outside of SFO/NYC is it's easier
to avoid a lot of the time wasting hype and distraction.

